# Star Trek Licence



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Hi all,

It's been a long time since I was here last and I wondered what had happened to the Star Trek licence they had after the sale to Pegasus. We had the Franklin and Kelvin and then... silence.

Warm regards from the UK.

Robert


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You're asking about the nuTrek license?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You're asking about the nuTrek license?


I am indeed.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

robcomet said:


> I am indeed.


It's been very quiet on that front, from what I've heard. As much as I don't care for those ships, myself, I'd think it a shame if people couldn't get them who wanted them.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It's been very quiet on that front, from what I've heard. As much as I don't care for those ships, myself, I'd think it a shame if people couldn't get them who wanted them.


It would be a shame. It seems that Moebius has gone fairly quiet since Frank sold up - almost as if the new owners don't actually know what to do with the company or licences. Of the ships that were teased or hinted at, you'd think that anything with the name Enterprise on it would sell.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Just a thought, but it seems Discovery and Picard are kind of dominating the trek world for now. 

Maybe the JJ Trek stuff is thought to be Past its due date? It's been almost 5 years since "Beyond" and with no new film in the works It might be too much $$ to justify new kits.

I'm just guessing though.


----------

